# Fehlkäufe und Enttäuschungen 2013 - Diese Spiele-Titel haben uns in diesem Jahr enttäuscht



## Gast1669461003 (26. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fehlkäufe und Enttäuschungen 2013 - Diese Spiele-Titel haben uns in diesem Jahr enttäuscht * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fehlkäufe und Enttäuschungen 2013 - Diese Spiele-Titel haben uns in diesem Jahr enttäuscht


----------



## Gobbos (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ganz klar BF4, welches von den Magazinen gehyped wurde und trotz seiner Mängel Bestnoten bekam. Vom Publisher ein  super Marketing  faule und lügende Entwickler. Aber so läuft das in der Welt schade, dass ich das Spiel schon installiert habe, eigentlich müsste man sein Geld zurück verlangen. Für mich sind neben BF auch die Spielemagazine gestorben. Teures 
Lehrgeld bezahlt, passiert mir nicht nochmal....


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Dezember 2013)

Gobbos schrieb:


> Für mich sind neben BF *auch die Spielemagazine gestorben*. Teures
> Ehrgeld bezahlt, passiert mir nicht nochmal....


 Na dann, tschüüüss.


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2013)

Gobbos schrieb:


> Für mich sind neben BF auch die Spielemagazine gestorben. Teures
> Ehrgeld bezahlt, passiert mir nicht nochmal....


 
ach naja, du hast die ja eh nie gelesen


----------



## Gobbos (26. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, du hast die ja eh nie gelesen


lol... wie schafft man es mit 9 wörtern soviel ignoranz zu vermitteln..?
stupide behauptung die rein gar nix am sachverhalt ändert 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na dann, tschüüüss.


 jupp, du zum beispiel bist einfach eine person mehr, welche meine aussagen und meinen willen bekräftigt. 

thx for nothing


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2013)

Gobbos schrieb:


> lol... wie schafft man es mit 9 wörtern soviel ignoranz zu vermitteln..?
> stupide behauptung die rein gar nix am sachverhalt ändert


 
Oh, ganz einfach, hättest du das Heft gelesen, wären dir Wertungen und der Test aufgefallen, vorallem die Wertung
Ach ja, vergiss nicht hier noch melden
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html

kk bb


----------



## Gobbos (26. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh, ganz einfach, hättest du das Heft gelesen, wären dir Wertungen und der Test aufgefallen, vorallem die Wertung
> Ach ja, vergiss nicht hier noch melden
> http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html
> 
> kk bb


 
wozu, nur weil ich keine magazine mehr kaufen will, muss brauche ich mich doch nicht löschen lassen um kommentare zu posten bei news oder dingen die mich stören oder interessieren. scheinst ja so voll mit dir zu sein, dass du nicht mehr unterscheiden kannst zwischen dem was einer schreibt, wirklich fühlt oder denkt. 

text hat ein entscheidendes problem, man erkennt keine betonung, mimik und gestik. aber was fütter ich hier die trolle weiter .. die eh nix intelligentes beigetragen haben ausser mal nur versuchen einen zu bashen.


----------



## OutsiderXE (26. Dezember 2013)

Dead Space 3. Viel zu viele Gegner im letzten Drittel.
Amnesia - AMfP. Viel zu wenig Interaktionsmöglichkeiten. Zu kurz. Kaum Angst.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Dezember 2013)

Große Entäuschungen:
- Sim City aus offensichtlichen Gründen
- Dead Space 3: Zu zäh, zu wenig Grusel, zu blöde Story
- Lost Planet 3: Schade, dass einer der glaubwürdigsten Protagonisten des Jahres in einem derart miesen 08/15-Actionspiel versumpft.

Kleine Enttäuschungen:
- Path of Exile: Alle haben mir gesagt, ich sollte das unbedingt ausprobieren, aber dann bin ich in den ersten fünf Minuten eingeschlafen. Nein, danke.
- Rome 2: Nicht so gut wie die Vorgänger. Bugs und KI-Schwächen gab es bei denen zu Release auch, aber bei Rome 2 kommen ein paar Designfehler hinzu. Trotzdem ein tolles Spiel, mit dem ich dieses Jahr insgesamt die meiste Zeit verbracht habe.
- Crysis 3: Schön, aber seelenlos und mit einer furchtbaren Story, die sich selbst viel zu ernst nimmt. Im Rückblick gefällt mir sogar der zweite Teil besser. Der Level im Sumpf bei Nacht war aber cool


----------



## Exar-K (26. Dezember 2013)

Dead Space 3 war meine Enttäuschung des Jahres.
Kaum noch Horror, spielerisch eintönig, langgezogen, stets vorhersehbar.
Das Spiel war dennoch ganz ok, aber deutlich schlechter als die tollen Vorgänger.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

*Große Enttäuschungen 2013:
*- Bioshock Infinite
- Rome 2 Total War
- Sim City

*Mittlere Enttäuschungen 2013:
*- Tomb Raider
- Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag
- Pro Evolution Soccer 2014
- Company of Heroes 2
- Legends of Dawn

*Kleinere Enttäuschungen 2013:
*- Dead Island Riptide
- Shadowrun Returns
- Dead Space 3


----------



## Kratos333 (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja, grösste Enttäuschung: Rome 2
Das Spiel läuft vom Gameplay her einfach nicht rund selbst mit Patch 8.1 nicht. Das Spiel ist einfach zu eintönig und das Kampfsystem zu grottig im vergleich zu Shogun2. Der MP ist ebenso nichtmal erwähnenswert. Habe schon lange wieder Shogun2 installiert...



Deadspace 3 ging noch aber fand die Deadspace reihe eh nie so der Hit. 
Teil 1 war eben ein überraschungshit aber auf dauer habe ich kein Bock auf das permanente Dunkle Gameplay (schon Doom3 lag nach ca. zwei Stunden im Eck). Hab es so ca. 4-5 Stunden gespielt (Habe es umsonst bekommen von EA für das Sim City debakel). Das "craften" der Waffen fand ich aber total genial und auch das man nun mehr als nur auf einem "raumschiff" ist fand ich nicht unbedingt schlecht gelöst. Aber aus dem Titel hätte man mehr rausholen können...

Sim City: War doch eh klar - Die Sim City reihe ist doch schon seit Jahren ausgelutscht und jeder Titel war maximal ein 70er Titel. 


Die restlichen Titel davon sind doch nichtmal erwähnenswert. Need4speed ist meiner meinung nach schon seit über 10 Jahren crap. Da zock ich lieber F1 2013


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2013)

hm tjoa
Sim City war irgendwo nicht mehr wirklich eine Enttäuschung, eher die größte Ernüchterung des Jahres das es wirklich so eingetreten ist wie erwartet
Eher war der Rerelease von Age of Empire 2 mit dem Zusatz HD eine enttäuschung weil es das *gleiche *Spiel ist wie damals


----------



## Mothman (26. Dezember 2013)

X Rebirth (wir wissen alle warum^^), Shadowrun Returns (was für ein Blender! Da steckt ja quasi so gut wie nichts drin, in dem Spiel) und Rome 2. Wobei mir ROme 2 mittlerweile doch sehr Spaß macht. Insgesamt ist es aber dennoch enttäuschend.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss sagen das schlimmste bei mir war Sim City, aber ich bin nicht sooo unzufrieden. Ich hatte einige Stunden Spaß mit dem Spiel (ca. 60) und hab dazu noch DS3 bekommen. Sprich das Spiel hat mich nur 25€ gekostet. Dafür war es noch ok.


----------



## Kwengie (26. Dezember 2013)

für mich gab es nur zwei Fehlkäufe: Two Wolds II und Battlefield 4.
Two Worlds II, weil das OpenWord zugunsten der Inselwelt weggefallen ist und die größte Insel für den Singleplayer gesperrt war.
Battlefield 4 desshalb, weil mir das Gameplay irgendwie nicht zusagt und ich betreffs "offene Beta", in der ich meinen Spaß hatte, getäuscht worden bin.

bezüglich SimCity und anderen Games, von denen man schon im Vorfeld weiß, wie diese Spiele werden, kann ich das große Rumgeheule nach dem Release nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Mothman (26. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> bezüglich SimCity und anderen Games, von denen man schon im Vorfeld weiß, wie diese Spiele werden, kann ich das große Rumgeheule nach dem Release nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Naja...Fehlkäufe UND Enttäuschungen. Man kann ja auch enttäuscht davon sein, in welche Richtung sich das Spiel entwickelt hat. 
Im Falle von Sim City zum Beispiel kann man ja sagen: "Das ist für mich eine riesige Enttäuschung, wegen der mangelnden Features", auch wenn man es nicht kauft. Man wollte es vielleicht kaufen und hat sich drauf gefreut und dann aber gelesen, was das Spiel für Mängel hat und ist deshalb enttäuscht vom Kauf abgerückt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir gab es keine Enttäuschungen oder Fehlkäufe. Schlechte Spiele bzw. Titel die mir ohnehin nicht so zusagen kaufe ich in der Regel nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es keine Enttäuschungen. Schlechte Spiele kaufe ich in der Regel nicht.


 
Das wäre ein Fehlkauf. Eine Enttäuschung ist dann gegeben, wenn ein Spiel nicht so gut ist wie erhofft (kann aber immer noch viel Spaß machen)....

Fehlkäufe tätige ich auch äußerst selten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Fehlkauf. Eine Enttäuschung ist dann gegeben, wenn ein Spiel nicht so gut ist wie erhofft (kann aber immer noch viel Spaß machen)....
> 
> Fehlkäufe tätige ich auch äußerst selten.


 Fehlkauf, Enttäuschung... Ist für mich das Gleiche, in beiden Fällen ärgert man sich des Geldes wegen das man dafür ausgegeben hat.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2013)

Mein einziger Fehlkauf war Ride Hell to Redibution. Hab ich als Fan von Sons of Anarchy in vollkommen geistiger Umnachtung gekauft und bitter bereut. Ansonsten war es 2013 diesbezüglich zum Glück rar.


----------



## Kwengie (26. Dezember 2013)

@Mothmann:
Da hast Du natürlich auch recht, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß genau dieses Spiel gekauft worden ist, weil man im Nachfolger den Vorgänger erwartet. Große Mega-Städte usw. in SimCity.


----------



## Mothman (26. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es keine Enttäuschungen oder Fehlkäufe. Schlechte Spiele bzw. Titel die mir ohnehin nicht so zusagen kaufe ich in der Regel nicht.


 Nur manchmal ist ein Spiel eben doch nicht so, wie man es erwartet hat. Das ist dann eine Enttäuschung. Ich glaube nicht, dass du das noch nie hattest.


----------



## DCyDe (26. Dezember 2013)

Rome2 fehlt auf der Liste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich so darübe nachdenke könnte ich höchstens einen einzigen Titel nennen, der zwar in dem Sinne keine glatte Enttäuschung war, hab mir aber etwas mehr erhofft:

*Splinter Cell - Blacklist*

Die Story ist meilenweit von der Spannung eines *Conviction* entfernt, aus den vielen NPC-Dialogen in fremder Sprache werd ich nicht schlau (ist das Geld für eine vollständige Lokalisation ausgegangen oder war Ubisoft einfach nur faul ?!), die KI ist nicht wirlich überragend, und die automatischen Speicherpunkte waren zu weit auseinander.

Spaß macht der Titel noch im ausreichendem Maße, aber wie gesagt, da war eigentlich mehr drin.


----------



## Mayestic (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss sagen ich hatte dieses Jahr keinen Fehlkauf da ich es mittlerweile gelernt habe das Spiele eben in 90% der Fälle höchstens noch als finale Betaversion verkauft werden aber noch entfernt sind von einer Releaseversion. 

Der Grund dafür ist meiner Meinung nach unter anderem das viele Spieleentwickler am Qualitätsmanagement sparen oder es einfach den Käufern überlassen diesen Part unfreiwillig zu übernehmen. 

Ich warte mittlerweile immer auch wenn es jedesmal in den Fingern juckt. Es ist jetzt nicht so das 50€ viel Geld wären aber es ärgert mich trotzdem wenn ich etwas kaufe das sich dann als unfertig herausstellt und man erst mal ein paar Wochen warten kann bis alles nachgepatched wurde. Ich lasse mich nicht mehr von Vorbesteller-Goodies locken und warte lieber ein paar Wochen oder Monate und les mir die Kommentare in den Foren an was die Spieler so schreiben und danach entscheide ich dann.

Aktuell würde ich z.B. gerne X-Rebirth spielen. Aber ich lasse es noch sein. Das Spiel wird sicher nicht schlecht wenns mal fertig ist. Da vertraue ich Egosoft schon noch. Das war in den alten Teilen ja auch nie anders. Ausserdem hat die X-Reihe eine sehr motivierte Community was Spielmodifikationen angeht.

Trotzdem werde ich dieses Spiel erst kaufen wenn sich das Mimimi etwas reduziert und die Kommentare durch die Bank durch positiver werden. Notfalls kauf ichs eben in zwei Jahren aufm Wühltisch fürn 10er inklusive Addon. 

Daher mein Tipp an euch. Kauft kein Spiel mehr zu Release, werdet keine Vorbesteller mehr. Lasst euch nicht von Versprechungen locken. Das ist nicht leicht.


----------



## Kwengie (26. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nur manchmal ist ein Spiel eben doch nicht so, wie man es erwartet hat. Das ist dann eine Enttäuschung. Ich glaube nicht, dass du das noch nie hattest.


 
ich sage nur Battlefield: Bad Company 2, bis man sich mit dem Gedanken angefreundet hat, daß dieses Game von der Konsole kommt.
Gezockt hat man es trotzdem.



Spoiler



die große Enttäuschung,  wie Mothmann diese beschrieben hatte, kam bei mir dann mit Battlefield 3, da dieses Spiel von den Verantwortlichen als wahrer Battlefield 2-Nachfolger mit den größten Maps in der Battlefiel-Geschichte angepriesen wurde.
Vergleicht mal Bandar Desert mit El Alamein aus Battlefield 1942 oder Zatar Wetlands aus Battlefield 2 und auf diesen Maps brachte das Fliegen noch Spaß und man mußte sich seine Opfer noch suchen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (26. Dezember 2013)

mein größter Fehlkauf 2013 (bzw. bis jezt) war XCom the bureau.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich sage nur Battlefield: Bad Company 2, bis man sich mit dem Gedanken angefreundet hat, daß dieses Game von der Konsole kommt.
> Gezockt hat man es trotzdem.


 
Du hast erst 2013 BC 2 gekauft ?? Das kann dann doch nur für 5 EUR oder so gewesen sein. Und dafür ist das Game definitiv sein Geld wert. Ich habs selbst zum damaligen Vollpreis nicht bereut.


----------



## Kwengie (26. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du hast erst 2013 BC 2 gekauft ?? Das kann dann doch nur für 5 EUR oder so gewesen sein. Und dafür ist das Game definitiv sein Geld wert. Ich habs selbst zum damaligen Vollpreis nicht bereut.



ich habe dieses Game gleich nach Release im März 2010 gekauft.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich schon gewundert. Wir reden hier aber von Fehlgriffen 2013.


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2013)

Fehlkauf? Hatte ich keinen dieses Jahr.

Nur von Amnesia A Machine For Pigs war ich ein wenig enttäuscht - hätte mir wohl besser gefallen, wenn es mehr wie Teil 1 gewesen wäre.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Dezember 2013)

Die drei Enttäuschungen dieses Jahr waren X-Rebirth, Colonial Marines und Dead Space 3. 
Fehlkäufe waren allerdings alle drei nicht, weil ich bei allen bereits eine schlechte Vorahnung hatte und sie deswegen gleich bei Freunden angezockt bzw. komplett durchgezockt habe. 
Die größte Enttäuschung von den dreien ist mit Abstand Dead Space 3  Das liegt wohl daran, dass mir das Franchise am meisten am Herzen gelegen hat und die Enttäuschung deswegen noch schlimmer war, als bei den anderen beiden Spielen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Fehlkäufe getätigt. Ich informiere mich entweder umfassend oder zahle sowieso nicht mehr als 5 Euro, dann ist es im Grunde auch egal...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

Meine Fehlkäufe gehen auch gegen 0. Ich bestelle nur noch vor, wenn ich eine bestimmte Special Edition haben möchte, ansonsten gar nicht mehr. Da lese ich mir die Testmeinungen der Spielemagazine und die Meinungen der Spieler durch. Wenn die negativ sind oder es zum Beispiel herauslesbar ist, dass ein Spiel total fehlerhaft ist, dann verzichte ich ganz darauf oder hole es mir später irgendwann reduziert. Bis dahin sind auch meist genügend Patches erschienen und das Spiel dadurch besser/fehlerfreier geworden. So bleiben einem Fehlkäufe, zumindest meistens, eigentlich erspart.


----------



## SpieleKing (26. Dezember 2013)

Waaaaas Dead Space 3? habt ihr ein Knall? Das Spiel war von Anfang bis Ende der hammer! Horror gab es nur in Teil 1 dafür waren die Action Szenen der hammer. Man wurde förmlich von der Story mitgerissen und es war ein Super Schluß für die Reihe!!!
Alle die sagen das das Spiel scheiße war sollen weiter Pokemon weiter zocken =P


----------



## tightor (26. Dezember 2013)

Fussball Manager 14 ist die größte entäuschung die habt ihr total vergessen, besonders da sie jetzt eingestellt wurde. die reihe


----------



## Aglareba (26. Dezember 2013)

Die neuste Herr der Ringe online Erweiterung war (zumindest für mich) eine totale Enttäuschung.


----------



## Fuchxy (26. Dezember 2013)

Die größten Entäuschungen waren dieses Jahr: Need for Speed Rivals,Run (älter,Need for Speed) plus BF3... Früher konnte man ja noch Demos bekommen,heut sehr selten.Schlecht,ganz schlecht. EA hat nun mit den (HOFFENTLICH) letzten teil der NFS-Reihe den Vogel abgeschossen-ok,war voreilig,wollte es haben....nun,ein Autorennspiel ohne jegliche Lenkradunterstützung?!? Geht mal gar nicht! Hab´s erst erfahren,als ich die Software installiert und regestriert hatte-war bis dato noch nicht fan von PC-Games. BF3: Da ich ne langsame Internetverbindung habe,ist ein Onlinespiel schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich. Ferner habe ich es auf schwer innerhalb 6 std. durchgezockt...darauf hin habe ich mir den kauf von BF4 gespart,was doch richtig war.
Wie wär´s denn,liebe Spielehersteller,mal wieder mit KORREKTEN Mitteilungen??? Und nicht erst kurz vor der Veröffendlichung? Danke.

Ps:Rechtschreipfeler sind Spezialeffekte meiner Tastatur und tragen zur Belustigung bei.


----------



## openworldgamer (26. Dezember 2013)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen,dass ich keine wirkliche Enttäuschung hatte dieses Jahr. Gut,die 30 FPS Sperre bei NfS Rivals war ärgerlich,aber der Spielspass hat trotzdem nicht richtig gelitten. 
Und sogar mit Ride To Hell hatte ich Spass. Viele werden das jetzt nicht glauben aber mir hat es irgendwie schon Spass gemacht. 
Wobei die originale Idee von Ride To Hell x-Mal geiler war.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fehlkauf, Enttäuschung... Ist für mich das Gleiche, in beiden Fällen ärgert man sich des Geldes wegen das man dafür ausgegeben hat.


 
Hm, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei einem Fehlkauf ist das Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen. Bei einer Enttäuschung ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall, je nach Schwere. Natürlich kann eine "große" Enttäuschung auch ein Fehlkauf sein, aber bei vielen Spielen, die mir eigentlich Spaß machen, bin ich an so mancher Ecke doch enttäuscht, dass so viel Potenzial verschwendet wurde bzw. auf imo wichtige Dinge zu wenig Wert gelegt wurde. Oft genug sind gerade die Spiele, die man lange und eigentlich gerne spielt, auch die Spiele, die einen am ehesten enttäuschen (weil es Spiele sind, in denen man mit ganzem Herzblut dabei ist).... 

Ein Onlineshooter wie CoD könnte mich z.B. fast unmöglich groß enttäuschen, weil mich das Genre und die Serie eh kaum interessiert. Da kann man höchstens positiv überrascht werden, wenn man dann entgegen der Erwartung dann doch Spaß mit dem Spiel hat. Bei RPGs und Co. hingegegen ärgere ich mich über fast alle Spiele in unterschiedlich großem Umfang...


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch nicht einmal daneben gegriffen, allerdings waren auch nur zwei neue Titel dabei. Tomb Raider und AC 4 Black Flag. Der Rest waren ältere Spiele aus den Steam Sales.


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wars Bioshock Infinite, nur Story und Setting wars net Wert. Hätte ich schon vorher Marathon Infinity gespielt (man beachte die Ähnlichkeit der Namen), wäre nur das Setting übrig.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> für mich gab es nur zwei Fehlkäufe: Two Wolds II und Battlefield 4.


 
Two Worlds 2 kam nicht 2013


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann mich gar nicht beschweren  auf die Lamer Spiele von EA bin ich nicht reingefallen, da fehlen mir mittlerweile zum Glück die Nerven und Geduld für. Die körpereigene Abwehrreaktion scheint mit meinem Immunsystem gekoppelt zu sein. Ich will die besagten 'Blockbuster' äähhhmmm ich meine  'Failbuster' noch nicht mal für Lau spielen...

Wie heißt es so schön. Das größte Leid fügt der Gamer sich selber zu... und da ich unsere Freunde von EA und Co. dieses Jahr noch NICHT einmal finanziell unterstützen konnte, bin ich alles andere als unglücklich über diese Entscheidung. Selbst wenn ich ein reicher Mann wäre, würde EA aufgrund mangelnder Produktqualität keinen Cent sehen. Nur so kann man deren Produktanforderungen gerecht werden und dieses Unding bekämpfen. 

Einziger Kauf waren Diablo 3 und Counter Strike: GO, wovon CS natürlich in diesem Fall nicht zu erwähnen ist. Diablo 3 habe ich soweit es geht geleert und geplündert. Von der Spielzeit her kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren. Die integrierte Warenwirtschaftsfunktion "Gold Auktionshaus" hat vermutlich ein Viertel der Spielzeit ausgemacht. Was will ich nur in Diablo 3 machen, wenn das Auktionshaus geschlossen wird? Business, pure business. Jetzt wo Blizz die Taschen voller Kohle hat ist es auch egal... Eins steht fest, meine Chars bleiben bis ans Serverende komplett *g*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (27. Dezember 2013)

wegen der 30fps sperre bei nfs:rivals ist es dann ein fehlkauf und totale enttäuschung? euch gehts wohl zu gut.

erstmal sind 30fps für ein arcade rennspiel völlig in ordnung und mehr wirken sich sowieso kaum aus. unflüssig wirkte es ebenfalls nicht, noch dazu konnte man die 30fps sperre auch leicht entfernen mit etwas know how oder google.

aber wieso ist deshalb dann gleich das ganze spiel schlecht? bescheuerter grund... NFS:rivals ist seit längerer zeit mal wieder ein gutes NFS und geht sogar mal wieder ordentliche wege in richtung hot pursuit zeiten... und ist seit nunmehr 6 jahren das erste NFS das ich mir seit undergorund wieder gekauft habe... und war kein bisschen enttäuscht und von der 30fps sperre mekrt man auf dem pc beim zocken ansich auch mal rein gar nix.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> wegen der 30fps sperre bei nfs:rivals ist es dann ein fehlkauf und totale enttäuschung? euch gehts wohl zu gut.
> 
> erstmal sind 30fps für ein arcade rennspiel völlig in ordnung und mehr wirken sich sowieso kaum aus. unflüssig wirkte es ebenfalls nicht, noch dazu konnte man die 30fps sperre auch leicht entfernen mit etwas know how oder google.
> 
> aber wieso ist deshalb dann gleich das ganze spiel schlecht? bescheuerter grund... NFS:rivals ist seit längerer zeit mal wieder ein gutes NFS und geht sogar mal wieder ordentliche wege in richtung hot pursuit zeiten... und ist seit nunmehr 6 jahren das erste NFS das ich mir seit undergorund wieder gekauft habe... und war kein bisschen enttäuscht und von der 30fps sperre mekrt man auf dem pc beim zocken ansich auch mal rein gar nix.


 
Wer hat denn gesagt, dass es ein Fehlkauf ist oder eine totale Enttäuschung?  Aus dem Beitrag geht das nämlich so nicht hervor...

Für manche ist sowas eben eine Enttäuschung, wenn auch scheinbar nicht für alle.


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> wegen der 30fps sperre bei nfs:rivals ist es dann ein fehlkauf und totale enttäuschung? euch gehts wohl zu gut.
> 
> erstmal sind 30fps für ein arcade rennspiel völlig in ordnung und mehr wirken sich sowieso kaum aus. unflüssig wirkte es ebenfalls nicht, noch dazu konnte man die 30fps sperre auch leicht entfernen mit etwas know how oder google.
> 
> aber wieso ist deshalb dann gleich das ganze spiel schlecht? bescheuerter grund... NFS:rivals ist seit längerer zeit mal wieder ein gutes NFS und geht sogar mal wieder ordentliche wege in richtung hot pursuit zeiten... und ist seit nunmehr 6 jahren das erste NFS das ich mir seit undergorund wieder gekauft habe... und war kein bisschen enttäuscht und von der 30fps sperre mekrt man auf dem pc beim zocken ansich auch mal rein gar nix.


 

30fps Sperre bei Rennspielen soll in Ordnung sein? Mir geht es ganz und gar nicht gut wenn ich so etwas höre. NEXT GENERATION bla bla bla...

Wie willst du gegen mich in Rennspielen gewinnen, wenn du es gewohnt bist mit angezogener Handbremse zu fahren? Da bleibst du besser bei dem 30fps Racer 

15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


PS: Die Hersteller sollten lieber einen Spielebausatz rausbringen, wenn der User schon überall Hand anlegen muss (Hersteller hat keine Lust, keine Zeit, keinen Bock usw.) um die Spiele lauffähig zu machen, dann erstelle ich mir lieber mein eigenes Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Was will ich nur in Diablo 3 machen, wenn das Auktionshaus geschlossen wird? Business, pure business. Jetzt wo Blizz die Taschen voller Kohle hat ist es auch egal... Eins steht fest, meine Chars bleiben bis ans Serverende komplett *g*


 
ach bitte, das ist doch auch wieder der Übliche "Die Konzerne sind alle doof" gefasel mit den üblichen fragwürdigen Thesen


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach bitte, das ist doch auch wieder der Übliche "Die Konzerne sind alle doof" gefasel mit den üblichen fragwürdigen Thesen


 Kann man nichts machen. Da dachten manche, Blizzard bringt ein Hack'n'Slay raus und dann ist es eine Wi-Sims geworden. Und jetzt quengeln natürlich alle Wi-Sims Fans, da Blizzard scheinbar doch wieder ein H'n'S aus Diablo 3 machen will. Diese bösen, bösen Entwickler...


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach bitte, das ist doch auch wieder der Übliche "Die Konzerne sind alle doof" gefasel mit den üblichen fragwürdigen Thesen


 
Und das ist wieder die Übliche "Enisra verteidigt die Konzerne und trollt gerne gegen die Gamerkollegen" Gefasel mit den üblichen Standard Slogans...

Wenn ich dir "wieder" einmal Fakten bringe, gehst du doch ehh nicht drauf ein. Auf Seite 1 (viertes Kommentar) hast du deine konstruktive Kritik schon zu genüge bewiesen. Und dein Schubladendenken mir Gegenüber macht die Sache auch nicht besser. 


greez


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kann man nichts machen. Da dachten manche, Blizzard bringt ein Hack'n'Slay raus und dann ist es eine Wi-Sims geworden. Und jetzt quengeln natürlich alle Wi-Sims Fans, da Blizzard scheinbar doch wieder ein H'n'S aus Diablo 3 machen will. Diese bösen, bösen Entwickler...


 
*DFENS#2945 - Community - Diablo III*


Genau, dann zeigt doch mal eure Diablo 3 Profile. Wir wollen doch erst einmal feststellen, ob du und die Katze hier überhaupt mitreden können...

Na los, wo sind die Profile? Einen auf dicke Hose machen kann ja jeder *g*


PS: Ich kann kein undankbares Verhalten gegenüber Blizz feststellen. deren Spiel habe ich ausgiebig gespielt und IMHO als lohnenswert empfunden. Die einzigsten die scheinbar ein Problem damit haben seid ihr.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Und das ist wieder die Übliche "Enisra verteidigt die Konzerne und trollt gerne gegen die Gamerkollegen" Gefasel mit den üblichen Standard Slogans...
> 
> Wenn ich dir "wieder" einmal Fakten bringe, gehst du doch ehh nicht drauf ein. Auf Seite 1 (viertes Kommentar) hast du deine konstruktive Kritik schon zu genüge bewiesen. Und dein Schubladendenken mir Gegenüber macht die Sache auch nicht besser.


 
Scheißerchen, Wenn einer meint etwas zu "kritisieren" das man mit einem einfachen Studium des widerlegen kann, dann hat das nix mit Schubladendenken zu tun, anderst als bei anderen die auch deswegen nie auf die Idee kommen wollen, das man einen Fehler korregiert, und dabei neben bei ignoriert (man müsste seine "Meinung" ja korregieren) das man es auch ganz einfach hätte weiterführen können und vorallem das man den Handel von ebay holen wollte
Außerdem, das schöne bei Diablo und Argumente der "Kritiker" ist ja, das 95% aller auf Gegenargumente entweder garnicht oder mit Flames reagiert haben


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Scheißerchen, Wenn einer meint etwas zu "kritisieren" das man mit einem einfachen Studium des widerlegen kann, dann hat das nix mit Schubladendenken zu tun, anderst als bei anderen die auch deswegen nie auf die Idee kommen wollen, das man einen Fehler korregiert, und dabei neben bei ignoriert (man müsste seine "Meinung" ja korregieren) das man es auch ganz einfach hätte weiterführen können und vorallem das man den Handel von ebay holen wollte
> Außerdem, das schöne bei Diablo und Argumente der "Kritiker" ist ja, das 95% aller auf Gegenargumente entweder garnicht oder mit Flames reagiert haben


 
Kann ja jeder sagen *fg* wo ist der Link zu deiner D3 Profilseite? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst mir schon was spieletechnisches liefern. Das rumgeflame bringt dir gar nichts und verwirren kannst du mich nicht mit deiner angriffslustigen und verwirrungsstiftenden Art. Hast du Diablo 3 überhaupt gespielt???


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke das meine These das 95% der D3-"Kritiker" auf Gegenargumente nicht reagieren und ausweichen, wieder bewiesen wurde


----------



## Datamind (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach bitte, das ist doch auch wieder der Übliche "Die Konzerne sind alle doof" gefasel mit *den üblichen fragwürdigen Thesen*


 


Enisra schrieb:


> Danke das meine *These* das 95% der D3-"Kritiker" auf Gegenargumente nicht reagieren und ausweichen, wieder bewiesen wurde


 

Gegenargumente? Wofür? Du hast noch kein Argument gebracht. Von einem Diablo 3 Profil ganz zu schweigen. Schick mir Ingame eine Freundesanfrage, dann gebe ich dir deine Gegenargumente. Du könntest dann sogar von Praxiserfahrung sprechen. Ich bin dann einer von den restlichen 5% der D3-"Kritiker" die auf Gegenargumente reagieren und NICHT ausweichen.

Ich weiß auch gar nicht worum es dir jetzt so genau bei dem Thema geht, wir spamen hier den Topic zu und du scheinst dieses "Katz und Maus" Spiel zu mögen. Erst redest du von fragwürdigen Thesen, kurze Zeit später präsentierst du mir solche unverständliche Thesen. Da bin ich dann irgendwann mit meinem Latein auch am Ende.

BTW: Sorry für OT


----------



## Kratos333 (27. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> 30fps Sperre bei Rennspielen soll in Ordnung sein? Mir geht es ganz und gar nicht gut wenn ich so etwas höre. NEXT GENERATION bla bla bla...
> 
> Wie willst du gegen mich in Rennspielen gewinnen, wenn du es gewohnt bist mit angezogener Handbremse zu fahren? Da bleibst du besser bei dem 30fps Racer
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn aber jeder mit 30 frames fährt ist das ziemlich schnuppe. 
Aber ein F1 20XX rennt auf den Konsolen seit Jahren nur mit 30 Frames. Aber für mich sind 60frames ebenso pflicht für ein reaktionsbedingtes Spiel.

Zum Glück soll F1 2014 mit 60frames kommen.





@Datamind: Das einzig gute an Diablo3 war das man Geld damit machen konnte. Habe damit um die 400-500€ gemacht
Bei Release ist bei mir der Andariels Helm gedropt und einer hat mir 150€ dafür bezahlt  So dumm muss man erstmal sein

Das ist auch das einzigste Positive das man über D3 mit dem AH/RMAH sagen kann


----------



## mrgott (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Jahr 2013 war für Strategie und Rollenspieler wie mich die reinste Enttäuschung. Bis auf die guten Addons ging ja 2013 garnichts. 
2014 wird besser


----------



## Kaisan (27. Dezember 2013)

Für mich dieses Jahr recht enttäuschend: Defiance. Habe mir viel von diesem ambitionierten Projekt erhofft, letztendlich ist es jedoch "nur" ein solides MMO ohne allzu viel Mehrwert geworden, dass ich schnell links liegen gelassen habe - und natürlich hätte ich zurückschauend auch bei X Rebirth nicht zugeschlagen. Ansonsten hatte ich dieses Jahr glücklicherweise kaum Fehlkäufe - auch wenn ich mir von Titeln wie beispielsweise Crysis 3 doch ein wenig mehr erhofft hatte. Als ernsthaften Fehlkauf würde ich es dennoch nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> *DFENS#2945 - Community - Diablo III*
> 
> 
> Genau, dann zeigt doch mal eure Diablo 3 Profile. Wir wollen doch erst einmal feststellen, ob du und die Katze hier überhaupt mitreden können...
> ...


Wo genau habe ich einen auf dicke Hose gemacht bezüglich D3???

Ich hab einen Barbaren auf irgendeiner mittleren Stufe. Den habe ich so lange gespielt, bis mir das Spiel zu langweilig und sinnfrei wurde. Wollte gerade mal im Battle-Net nachsehen, aber scheinbar war ich schon so lange nicht mehr dort, dass gleich mal mein Profil gesperrt wurde...


----------



## Sanador (27. Dezember 2013)

Ein wenig war ich sowohl von Bioshock Infinite, als auch, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm enttäuscht.
Bioshock Infinite hat zwar eine tolle Handlung und sympathische Hauptcharaktere, doch das Gameplay war merklich schlechter als vom Vorgänger.
Bei Heart of the Swarm ist es genau anders herum. Das Gameplay ( rede von der Kampagne ) ist gut, doch die Handlung war so vorhersehbar und Kerrigan hätte ich am liebsten erwürgt. Dabei war sie in Broodwar so cool!


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Dezember 2013)

Also Aliens: Colonial Marines war wirklich einer meiner größten Fehlkäufe, nicht nur in diesem Jahr sondern Allerzeiten...

Eigentlich war die Kundenverarsche schon ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz, denn wie in dem Untertext schon steht, hatte das fertige Spiel quasi nichts mit den vorherigen Demos und Fernsehwerbungen (!) zu tun!


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Story ist meilenweit von der Spannung eines *Conviction* entfernt, aus den vielen NPC-Dialogen in fremder Sprache werd ich nicht schlau (ist das Geld für eine vollständige Lokalisation ausgegangen oder war Ubisoft einfach nur faul ?!), die KI ist nicht wirlich überragend, und die automatischen Speicherpunkte waren zu weit auseinander.


 
Scheint bei Ubisoft normal zu sein: Bei Assassins Creed Black Flag (XboxOne) reden die NPCs bei mir auch häufig englisch....


----------



## archer66 (27. Dezember 2013)

rise of venice ,x-rebirth,der Landwirt 14,der planer Landwirtschaft, um nur einige schrottware zu nennen.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

archer66 schrieb:


> rise of venice ,x-rebirth,der Landwirt 14,der planer Landwirtschaft, um nur einige schrottware zu nennen.


 
mit dem Unterschied das Rise of Venice nicht schlecht ist 
das ist Patrizier//Port Royale im Mittelmeer


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> mit dem Unterschied das Rise of Venice nicht schlecht ist
> das ist Patrizier//Port Royale im Mittelmeer


 
Naja, es muss ja trotzdem nicht jedem gefallen. Mir gefällt BS Infinite auch nicht, obwohl es scheinbar 8 von 10 Leuten fantastisch finden. So sind die Geschmäcker scheinbar verschieden.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, es muss ja trotzdem nicht jedem gefallen. Mir gefällt BS Infinite auch nicht, obwohl es scheinbar 8 von 10 Leuten fantastisch finden. So sind die Geschmäcker scheinbar verschieden.


 
ja, aber du hast etwas das der für was zu essen hält gebracht, _Argumente _und zwischen nicht mögen und Schrott ist auch ein Unterschied


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe nur sehr wenige 2013er Titel gekauft, von keinem war ich wirklich enttäuscht. Ich war allerdings ziemlich nah dran, mir X Rebirth zu kaufen, wollte mich vorher nicht großartig spoilern und habe mich daher wenig informiert. Eher durch einen "Unfall" fand ich dann die Wahrheit heraus. Ich hatte bei Youtube gesehen, dass jemand X-Plane streamen würde und hab mich da dann reingeklickt und musste feststellen, dass ich mich verlesen hatte und es nicht um X-Plane, sondern um X-Rebirth geht. Der Streamer hat dann auch ziemlich schnell durchblicken lassen, was er von dem Spiel hält (bzw. nicht hält), hatte dafür sehr gute Argumente und das Gameplay, das zu sehen war, hat diese auch sehr gut unterstrichen. Sehr enttäuschend, vielleicht gebe ich dem Spiel in einem oder zwei Jahren nochmal eine Chance, wenn der Kram gesundgepatcht wurde (wobei man schlechtes Design auch nur sehr schwer und mit großem Aufwand patchen kann).

Alle anderen Titel, die mies abgeschnitten haben, standen ohnehin nicht auf meiner Einkaufsliste und ich kann dazu nur sagen: Die Spiele (u. a. Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Ghosts, Sim City usw.) haben meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Das klingt nach nem Kompliment, ist es aber nicht.

Bioshock Inifinite, über das hier ja soviel gemeckert wird, fand ich insgesamt sehr gelungen, das Art Design, die Atmosphäre ... hat mir Spaß gemacht. Das Shooter-Gameplay war zwar "nur" Durchschnitt, die restlichen Qualiäten haben das Spiel aber dennoch sehr spielenswert gemacht.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> *DFENS#2945 - Community - Diablo III*
> 
> 
> Genau, dann zeigt doch mal eure Diablo 3 Profile. Wir wollen doch erst einmal feststellen, ob du und die Katze hier überhaupt mitreden können...
> ...


Würde ich machen, habe aber die Blizzardhelfer dazu gebracht meinen Account zu sperren, da ein löschen zwecks falschen Namen gar nicht möglich ist.

Und ich bin ja oft deiner Meinung, aber wenn man D3 ausgiebig gespielt hätte, dann würde es doch keinen Sinn machen es stark zu kritisieren. 
Ich hatte die Demo durchgespielt, es ist ein überdurchschnittliches ARPG, aber auch nicht mehr.

Kontinuierliche Mini-Lags. automatisierte Attributverteilung, Einheitsdungeons, usw...
Am Ende der Demo hatte ich nicht eine Fähigkeit erhöht, nicht eine einzige.

Um etwas positives zu erwähnen, dass man den Schmied verbessern konnte und dadurch an bessere Items kam, fand ich sehr gut. Hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Gameplay nichts zu tun.

Und die Benennung deiner Charaktere, naja ich weiß nicht und ich sag's mal so, da haben wir schon eine komplett unterschiedliche Herangehensweise.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie konnte ich das vergessen: Arma III. Ich war schon immer ein Fan von Operation Flashpoint (Cold War Crysis), Arma und Arma 2 und entsprechend große Erwartungen hatte ich auch an Arma III.

Der Infanteriepart hat schon in Arma II sehr gut funktioniert, während die Steuerung von Fahr- und Flugzeugen nie viel realistischer war, als in diversen actionlastigeren Spielen. Entsprechend hohe Erwartungen hatte ich an Arma III, vor allem, da vorher bereits mit Take on Helicopters eine Helikoptersimulation mit brauchbarer Flugphysik kam. Leider hat sich da aber rein gar nichts getan, obwohl vorher (mehr oder weniger offiziell) angekündigt war, dass die Flugphysik von ToH auch in Arma III integriert werden würde. Daher habe ich auch von Anfang an die Alpha Version als Early Access gekauft und bei jeder Patchankündigung darauf gehofft, dass sich da etwas tun würde. Aber es tat sich nichts. Arma III ist wirklich kein schlechtes Spiel geworden, aber in dem Punkt bin ich doch schon sehr enttäuscht von Bohemia. Zumindest optional hätte man das meiner Meinung nach integrieren können, zumindest für Modder zugänglich, damit diese realistischere Mods als die Vanilla Helikopter erstellen hätten können.


----------



## Kwengie (28. Dezember 2013)

gibt es auch einen Thread, in dem wir unsere Fehlkäufe nicht bereuen und von den Spielen angenehm überrascht sind?


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> gibt es auch einen Thread, in dem wir unsere Fehlkäufe nicht bereuen und von den Spielen angenehm überrascht sind?


 
Dafür gibts doch die ganzen GOTY Threads....


----------



## Datamind (28. Dezember 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn aber jeder mit 30 frames fährt ist das ziemlich schnuppe.
> Aber ein F1 20XX rennt auf den Konsolen seit Jahren nur mit 30 Frames. Aber für mich sind 60frames ebenso pflicht für ein reaktionsbedingtes Spiel.
> 
> Zum Glück soll F1 2014 mit 60frames kommen.
> ...


 
400-500€, hehe nice. Ich habe das Spiel erst später erworben und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich was brauchbares finden können, was man hätte ins Echtgeld AH stellen können. Das Echtgeld AH habe ich noch gar nicht aktiviert, die besten oder wohl teuersten Items habe selbst geschmiedet. Andere haben für vergleichbares einen zweistelligen Millardenbereich Gold investiert bzw. passende Echtgeld AH Alternative.

Aber Hut ab, an deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht beschweren wollen. Hast doch gut Kohle nebenbei gemacht, wäre noch interessant zu wissen bei welcher Spielzeit bzw. in welchem Zeitraum.

Ich war Anfangs auch nicht für Auktionshäuser, oder sehe dem auch zur Zeit noch kritisch gegenüber. Aber die Tatsache, dass ich das Spiel bei fehlendem AH nicht annähernd so lange gespielt hätte, sollte man auch nicht vergessen. vom Kosten/Nutzen Fakto daher schon i.O. obwohl halt die Kritikpunkte weiter bestehen...




LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo genau habe ich einen auf dicke Hose gemacht bezüglich D3???
> 
> Ich hab einen Barbaren auf irgendeiner mittleren Stufe. Den habe ich so lange gespielt, bis mir das Spiel zu langweilig und sinnfrei wurde. Wollte gerade mal im Battle-Net nachsehen, aber scheinbar war ich schon so lange nicht mehr dort, dass gleich mal mein Profil gesperrt wurde...


 
Hehe, bevor eine Rudelbildung entsteht war es meinerseits nur schonmal eine Ansage. Hätte dem spieletechnischen Verlauf in dem Thread sehr gut getan, wenn ich mit ein paar D3 Spielern Vergleiche und Themenbezogene Sachen ansprechen könnte (besser als sich im Kreise zu drehen).
Aber andererseits, es ist kein D3 Topic und daher wollte ich es nicht unnötig vertiefen wollen.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Würde ich machen, habe aber die Blizzardhelfer dazu gebracht meinen Account zu sperren, da ein löschen zwecks falschen Namen gar nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Und ich bin ja oft deiner Meinung, aber wenn man D3 ausgiebig gespielt hätte, dann würde es doch keinen Sinn machen es stark zu kritisieren.
> Ich hatte die Demo durchgespielt, es ist ein überdurchschnittliches ARPG, aber auch nicht mehr.
> ...




LordCrash hatte ähnliches zu berichten. Was geht ab? Ich dachte Blizzard wäre so Konsumentenfreundlich *lol*

Jooo, beim Spielsystem gebe ich dir Recht. Wie gesagt, bei fehlendem AH hätte ich schnell die Lust oder den Sinn an den zahllosen Runs gefunden, schlimmer noch wenn kaum was droppt.

Wäre das Spiel ohne AH raus gekommen, wäre das Dropverhalten sicherlich klar positiver ausgefallen. Die haben doch sehr krass die Dropchancen von Zeit zu Zeit verringert und die Legendarys (die wirklich was Wert sind) stark eingeschränkt. Von 100 Stück sind vielleicht 5% brauchbare Legendarys dabei. Der Rest wird Schwefeldary.

Hatte mir als Ziel z.B. alle Chars oder alle Chars über 200k DPS gesetzt. Aber ich habe den D3 Content völlig ausgeschöpft, mal schauen ob das neue D3 add-on da noch Interesse wecken kann. Aber in Anbetracht meiner Spielzeit darf ich mich nicht beschweren, ich will hier nich noch als undankbar gelten.

Das wir eine unterschiedliche Herangehensweise haben ist doch super, so unterscheiden wir uns von dem standard 08/15 Konsumzombie.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

DEAD SPACE 3??????????????

Wie setzt man noch mal die PC-Games auf "ignore", oh Gott ich bin völlig fassungslos... habt ihr zuviel Glühwein geraucht??????????


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Was geht ab? Ich dachte Blizzard wäre so Konsumentenfreundlich *lol*


Nein, ich habe dies ja mit voller Absicht bewerkstelligt, wie gesagt da ich den Account wegen des falschen Namens von mir nicht löschen konnte. 
Aber selbst mit meinem tatsächlichen Namen hätte ich dafür keinen Brief an Blizzard gesendet.



> Das wir eine unterschiedliche Herangehensweise haben ist doch super, so unterscheiden wir uns von dem standard 08/15 Konsumzombie.


Eigentlich meinte ich nur, dass ich es ein wenig ernster nehme, zumindest versuche ich es wenn mich das Spiel lässt, in die Welt einzutauchen.

Und mit einem Karnevalsnamen(?) einer holden Maid () als Charakter zu spielen, ist wohl eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> DEAD SPACE 3??????????????
> 
> Wie setzt man noch mal die PC-Games auf "ignore", oh Gott ich bin völlig fassungslos... habt ihr zuviel Glühwein geraucht??????????


 
Naja eigentlich ist Dead Space schon seit Teil 2 nicht mehr das was Teil 1 ausmachte. Etwas kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich würde das aber nicht unbedingt unter der Rubrik Enttäuschung verbuchen. Eher unter leichter Ernüchterung.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich ist Dead Space schon seit Teil 2 nicht mehr das was Teil 1 ausmachte. Etwas kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich würde das aber nicht unbedingt unter der Rubrik Enttäuschung verbuchen. Eher unter leichter Ernüchterung.



Vielleicht ist es das für einige, für DS-Fans aber meistens nicht... ich finde es krass, das PCG DS3 unter die 10 größten Fehlkäufe steckt, ein Spiel das von PCG eine Testwertung von 90 (!!!) bekommen hat. 
Ich hab' alle 3 Teile gespielt, DS3 sogar mehrmals komplett durch, für mich war es mindestens gleich gut wie DS2, wenn nicht noch besser. 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jemandem ein Spiel einfach nicht gefällt, mir gefällt auch kein Battlefield oder Cod, oder GTA, deshalb bezeichne ich sie aber nicht als "Fehlkäufe" oder "Enttäuschungen", mir gefällt halt einfach was anderes. 
Genauso sollte es sich mit DS verhalten. Schuld daran ist diese verdammte Diskussion um die DLC's, durch die es "cool" wurde, wenn man sich so laut wie möglich gegen DS auslässt, die meisten derer, die es als Fehlkauf oder Enttäuschung bezeichnen, haben es wahrscheinlich nicht mal bis zur Hälfte gespielt!

Was mich besonders enttäuscht ist, das PCG auf diesen Zug aufspringt und Dead Space 3 nach einer Testwertung von (absolut gerechtfertigten) 90 % als "Fehlkauf und Enttäuschung 2013" bezeichnet.... hätt' ich nie gedacht, bisher konnte ich mich immer gut auf den Geschmack von PCG verlassen, das sollte ich jetzt doch besser überdenken.

...kanns nicht fassen, mein DS 3 unter den 10 schlechtesten Games 2013 von PCG


----------



## Datamind (28. Dezember 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe dies ja mit voller Absicht bewerkstelligt, wie gesagt da ich den Account wegen des falschen Namens von mir nicht löschen konnte.
> Aber selbst mit meinem tatsächlichen Namen hätte ich dafür keinen Brief an Blizzard gesendet.



Danke für die Aufklärung der diversen Missverständnisse ^^ das klingt natürlich logisch, was machen die es einem auch so schwer.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich nur, dass ich es ein wenig ernster nehme, zumindest versuche ich es wenn mich das Spiel lässt, in die Welt einzutauchen.
> 
> Und mit einem Karnevalsnamen(?) einer holden Maid () als Charakter zu spielen, ist wohl eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


 
FunkeMary  meine Eis Magierin. Der Dame ist nicht kalt, die trägt gerne knappe Röckchen wie zu Karneval. Funken kann die im Notfall auch versprühen, sehr flexibel einsetzbar... bin bei der Namensvergabe eher spontan und nehme was mir so auf Anhieb einfällt. Kann schonmal lustig oder zweideutig klingen...

PS: Leider hat Blizzard den Snapshot beim Graupelsturm gefixt. In Verbindung mit Dynamo hat hat das Graupeln Spaß gemacht, hatte einen guten Damage Boost in meiner Taktik *g*


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2013)

@Monalye:

Es sind weniger die DLC als der fehlende Horroreffekt. Aber der war schon bei DS2 zurückgegangen. Es kann natürlich auch mit der Abstumpfung zu tun haben.

Der Plasmacutter war z.B. in Teil 1 als Neuwaffe der Wahnsinn. In Teil 2 und 3 ist der normal wie ein G36 oder eine M16 in anderen Shootern.

Bei Fear 1 z.B. war ich noch erschrocken bei Geräuschen, wenn Gegenstände herunterfielen, Alma auftauchte oder Fettel. In den Folgeteilen war das schlichtweg normal und der Horroreffekt weg. Aber vielleicht gehts nur mir so...

DS3 ist sicher kein schlechter Shooter. Aber er ist eben nicht mehr das, was ein DS1 war.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es das für einige, für DS-Fans aber meistens nicht... ich finde es krass, das PCG DS3 unter die 10 größten Fehlkäufe steckt, ein Spiel das von PCG eine Testwertung von 90 (!!!) bekommen hat.


 
Die Testwertung ist ja nur die Meinung von einem einzigen Redakteur. Andere in der Redaktion sehen DS3 vllt kritischer. Abgesehen davon hat DS3 im Netz und von vielen Fans schon einiges an Kritik abbekommen und hat viele enttäuscht, insofern kann es es imho in eine solche Liste reinpacken.
Wenn es nach mir ginge sowieso, für mich war DS3 nämlich auch die größte Enttäuschung dieses Jahr. Und das obwohl bzw gerade weil ich Fan des Franchises war.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Monalye:
> 
> Es sind weniger die DLC als der fehlende Horroreffekt. Aber der war schon bei DS2 zurückgegangen. Es kann natürlich auch mit der Abstumpfung zu tun haben.
> 
> ...



Das der Horror etwas weniger geworden ist und das Spiel actionlastiger wurde macht es noch lange nicht zum Fehlkauf. Vor allem, da es vor Dead Space 3 ja bekanntermaßen ein Dead Space 2 gab und man somit die Richtung kannte, in die sich das ganze hin entwickelt. Und DS3 ist niemals schlechter als DS2, also war auch DS2 schon der Fehlkauf des Jahres?

Grade die Möglichkeiten mit den Waffen fand ich in DS3 viel besser als davor, man konnte sich unendliche Kombinationen aus Waffen zusammenstellen, ich hatte immer den Plasmacutter und als unteres Modul den Ripper (das Sägeblatt)... wäre es in DS1 oder DS2 möglich gewesen sich sowas zu bauen? Dazu hatte ich dann natürlich noch die coole Waffe fürs Durchspielen eines Modus (fragt mich nicht mehr wie der hieß) den roten Schaumstoff-Finger.... absolut grenzgenial.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Testwertung ist ja nur die Meinung von einem einzigen Redakteur. Andere in der Redaktion sehen DS3 vllt kritischer. Abgesehen davon hat DS3 im Netz und von vielen Fans schon einiges an Kritik abbekommen und hat viele enttäuscht, insofern kann es es imho in eine solche Liste reinpacken.
> Wenn es nach mir ginge sowieso, für mich war DS3 nämlich auch die größte Enttäuschung dieses Jahr. Und das obwohl bzw gerade weil ich Fan des Franchises war.



Die meiste Kritik drehte sich um die DLC's wodurch sich viele mit dem Spiel selbst einfach nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt haben. Ich seh das an unserem Clan.... mit welcher Begeisterung wurde früher DS gespielt, ich war die einzige, die DS3 gekauft hatte. Jedes Mal wenn ich nachfragte, ob es sich denn keiner holen woll, hörte ich die gleichen Phrasen: "da muss man sich die guten Waffen doch erst extra im Shop kaufen und das bei einem Vollpreistitel.... ohne mich" Keiner von denen hat jemals auch nur 10 Minuten das Spiel gespielt und würden hier, würden sie das hier lesen, genauso mitschreien, das DS3 die Enttäuschung des Jahres war (sagen ja schließlich alle).

Wegen des Testwertes von 90 %... ich dachte bisher schon, das so ein Test die Güte des Spiels repräsentiert und nicht nur die Meinung eines Einzelnen ist, sonst können die gleich alle ihre Tests beim Klo runter spülen. Was interessiert mich, welche Meinung ein  einzelner Herr XY zu einem Spiel hat und nehme das dann auch noch als Kaufempfehlung.


Wenn man schon von Fehlkäufen oder Enttäuschungen reden will, dann würde ich da viel eher ein* Lost Planet 3* sehen, bevor ich ein Dead Space 3 da rein stecke.... ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt ich sehe DS3 auch nicht unbedingt als Enttäuschung oder Fehlkauf. Das wäre mir eine zu heftige Einstufung. Sonst hätte ich das Spiel als solches mit in meiner Auflistung der Enttäuschungen aufgenommen. Es hat mich halt nur leicht ernüchtert. Es gibt ja nicht nur schwarz und weiß sondern unzählige Schattierungen was den Erfüllungsgrad von Wünschen/Vorstellungen bei einem PC-Spiel betrifft. Es geht zumindestens mir so. 

Nur weil ein Spiel nicht unbedingt 100% meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ist es nicht automatisch ein Fehlkauf. Es wird erst dann dazu, wenn der Großteil meiner Wünsche/Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wird und der Ärger über den Kauf den Spaß überwiegt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Die meiste Kritik drehte sich um die DLC's wodurch sich viele mit dem Spiel selbst einfach nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt haben. Ich seh das an unserem Clan.... mit welcher Begeisterung wurde früher DS gespielt, ich war die einzige, die DS3 gekauft hatte. Jedes Mal wenn ich nachfragte, ob es sich denn keiner holen woll, hörte ich die gleichen Phrasen: "da muss man sich die guten Waffen doch erst extra im Shop kaufen und das bei einem Vollpreistitel.... ohne mich" Keiner von denen hat jemals auch nur 10 Minuten das Spiel gespielt und würden hier, würden sie das hier lesen, genauso mitschreien, das DS3 die Enttäuschung des Jahres war (sagen ja schließlich alle).


 
Die Art von Kritik ist natürlich Schwachsinn, dass ist klar. Aber es gibt ja auch einige andere Elemente von DS3, die auf Kritik gestoßen sind und an denen z.B. ich es als Enttäuschung festmache. 
Was man auf jeden Fall festhalten kann, ist das über DS3 viel disktutiert worden ist (und immer noch wird, wie man sieht ) und sehr viele Leute es als Fehlkauf/Enttäuschung ansehen. Aus welchen Gründen jetzt auch immer. Deswegen kann es auf jeden Fall in die Liste machen. 
Wenn es dir trotzdem gefällt ist das doch gut. Die Kritk anderer Leute muss ja deinen Spielspass ja nicht mindern 



> Wegen des Testwertes von 90 %... ich dachte bisher schon, das so ein  Test die Güte des Spiels repräsentiert und nicht nur die Meinung eines  Einzelnen ist, sonst können die gleich alle ihre Tests beim Klo runter  spülen. Was interessiert mich, welche Meinung ein  einzelner Herr XY zu  einem Spiel hat und nehme das dann auch noch als Kaufempfehlung.



Im Endeffekt ist das aber genau was du in Tests findest. Ein Redakteur testes das Spiel und schreibt dann in einem Test über seine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke. Komplett objektiv ist das nie 
Deswegen sollte man ja auch imho immer mehrere Test zu Rate ziehen um sich ein genaueres Bild von einem Spiel zu machen. Und da fällt einem dann z.B. schnell auf, dass DS3 auch sehr viele gemischte Reviews bekommen hat.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich könnte Dead Space 3 im SP nicht zocken. Dafür ist die Story zu lächerlich, das Game-/Gunplay zu fade und die Mechaniken zu unintuitiv. Darüber hinaus nerven die ständigen Aufzüge samt Wartezeit ungemein (danke, liebe Konsolen....)....

Zu zweit im Koop geht es, weil eben mit einem guten Freund praktisch alles mehr Spaß macht. Wir lachen aber ehrlich gesagt eher über das Spiel als wegen dem Spiel....


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte Dead Space 3 im SP nicht zocken. Dafür ist die Story zu lächerlich, das Game-/Gunplay zu fade und die Mechaniken zu unintuitiv. Darüber hinaus nerven die ständigen Aufzüge samt Wartezeit ungemein (danke, liebe Konsolen....)....
> 
> Zu zweit im Koop geht es, weil eben mit einem guten Freund praktisch alles mehr Spaß macht. Wir lachen aber ehrlich gesagt eher über das Spiel als wegen dem Spiel....



Woher weißt du das LordCrash, wie viel vom SP hast du gespielt? Grad die Story hat mich total gefesselt, vielleicht gefällt euch allen das Spiel nicht, weil es nebenbei eine Liebesgeschichte mit Eifersucht gab..., ich hatte die Story total mitgefühlt.

@ xNormAnorx, für mich ist es dennoch unfassbar, das PCG DS3 auf diese Liste gesetzt hat... viel eher hätte da stattdessen Lost Planet 3 drauf gehört! Die beiden Spiele sind absolut miteinander vergleichbar und die Testergebnisse liegen meilenweit auseinander, aus dem Test zu Lost Planet 3 (64 % !!!) las ich nur eine eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung heraus, DS 3 hatte 90 %.

Vielleicht ist DS3 für dich der Fehlkauf dieses Jahres, ich nehme mal an, für LordCrash ist Bioshock Infinite der Fehlkauf 2013..., dennoch ist es nicht auf dieser Liste.
Ich bin echt entsetzt über diese Liste PCG


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das LordCrash, wie viel vom SP hast du gespielt? Grad die Story hat mich total gefesselt, vielleicht gefällt euch allen das Spiel nicht, weil es nebenbei eine Liebesgeschichte mit Eifersucht gab..., ich hatte die Story total mitgefühlt.


Unterscheidet sich denn die SP-Kampagne großartig von der Koop-Kampagne? Die ist ja an manchen Ecken schon sehr grenzwertig... 



> für LordCrash ist Bioshock Infinite der Fehlkauf 2013..., dennoch ist es nicht auf dieser Liste.
> Ich bin echt entsetzt über diese Liste PCG


Sicherlich die größte Enttäuschung 2013 (zusammen mit ein paar anderen), aber kein FehlKAUF, da Infinite bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei war.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> @ xNormAnorx, für mich ist es dennoch unfassbar, das PCG DS3 auf diese Liste gesetzt hat... viel eher hätte da stattdessen Lost Planet 3 drauf gehört! Die beiden Spiele sind absolut miteinander vergleichbar und die Testergebnisse liegen meilenweit auseinander, aus dem Test zu Lost Planet 3 (64 % !!!) las ich nur eine eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung heraus, DS 3 hatte 90 %.


 
Ich schätze bei Lost Planet 3 war die Enttäuschung nicht so groß, weil man damit rechnen konnte, dass das nicht so gut wird oder? Die ersten beiden Teile waren ja auch schon ziemlich mittelmäßig. Bei DS3 war die Fallhöhe von Teil 2 zu 3 imho wesentlich größer. 
Aber du hast natürlich recht, rein von den Wertungen hier auf PCG, passt DS3 nicht unbedingt in die Liste


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube das Dead Space hier bei der Liste ist UND eine Hohe Wertung hat, liegt halt ganz einfach daran: Der Dennis hat zum einen den Test nicht geschrieben und naja, es ist halt nicht von der Hand zuweisen das Teil 3 zwar Handwerklich gut ist und auch eine Gute Story erzählt, diese aber eben auf eine *ganz *andere Art und weise die nunmal nicht jedem gefällt
Es sagt zwaar nicht aus dass das Spiel schlecht ist oder das man keinen Spaß damit haben darf, aber es ist halt ein anderes Gameplay was man schon von anderen kennt


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja schon richtig Enisra, aber das hat doch nichts mit einem Fehlkauf zu tun... unter einem Fehlkauf verstehe ich Spiele wie zb. dieser Stronghold-Klon (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) oder der eine DSA-Teil, der total daneben ging... das sind Fehlkäufe, aber kein DS3 *trotziggugg*

Edit: jetzt weiß ich's wieder, Citadells wars


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja schon richtig Enisra, aber das hat doch nichts mit einem Fehlkauf zu tun... unter einem Fehlkauf verstehe ich Spiele wie zb. dieser Stronghold-Klon (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) oder der eine DSA-Teil, der total daneben ging... das sind Fehlkäufe, aber kein DS3 *trotziggugg*


 
ja, wobei das Thema aber auch Enttäuschung ist *knuffel* 

ansonsten, ich glaube der größte Fehlkauf ist schon lange, lange her, da waren viele noch garnicht geboren, da bin ich auf den Werbetext reingefallen für ein Flugsimulator*bausatz* herrein gefallen, so Quasi ein Editor


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

... ja schon, aber die haben nur 10 Games aufgelistet und ausgerechnet mein DS3 ist da mit dabei *fassungslos*


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ... ja schon, aber die haben nur 10 Games aufgelistet und ausgerechnet mein DS3 ist da mit dabei *fassungslos*


 
njoa, wobei da aber halt immer nur 10 dabei sind und wenn ich raten muss würde ich sagen, das für sowas halt auch wieder Titel genommen wurden, wo viele kennen
bei so nem Spiel wie The Ashes 2013, dem Cricket-Spiel das kurze Zeit nur auf Steam war bevor die´s runtergeworfen haben, werden sich die meisten am Kopf kratzen


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab schon den ersten Dead Space keine 10 Minuten ausgehalten, wegen der grausamen Kameraperspektive. Da hab ich fast das kalte Kotzen bekommen.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa, wobei da aber halt immer nur 10 dabei sind und wenn ich raten muss würde ich sagen, das für sowas halt auch wieder Titel genommen wurden, wo viele kennen
> bei so nem Spiel wie The Ashes 2013, dem Cricket-Spiel das kurze Zeit nur auf Steam war bevor die´s runtergeworfen haben, werden sich die meisten am Kopf kratzen


 
Ja schon klar, PCG wird aber auch eher die Enttäuschungen der Triple-A, bzw. der größeren Games gemeint haben.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Dezember 2013)

Für mich wäre das dieses Jahr dann wohl Tomb Raider. Der Fokus auf die action war zu stark, aber gut, dass hätte ich als fan von guten Actionspielen noch geschluckt. Was mich wirklich genervt hat war die sammelei von Gegenständen ohne die ich entweder a) nicht weiterkomme oder b) einen guten Teil der Geschichte verpasse. Es ist nett, wenn ein Spiel einen ein paar Sachen suchen lässt, aber in TR wird hier die Spielzeit künstlich mit dem abgrasen der Gebiete gestreckt -.- das hat das eigentlich schöne Spiel für mich kaputt gemacht


----------



## Tomme9020 (29. Dezember 2013)

cod ghosts wurde vergessen


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2013)

Tomme9020 schrieb:


> cod ghosts wurde vergessen


 
also wer jetzt noch von einem CoD Enttäuscht wird oder da einen Fehlkauf tätigt der lebt entweder unter einem Stein oder ist nur ein langweiliger Flamer


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (5. Februar 2014)

LS 13 Titanium, war wohl das wirklich letzte aus dem Hause Giants was überhaupt den Weg in´s CD Regal gefunden hat. Einzige Verwendungszweck ist jetzt nur noch Ersatzteilspender. Mehr Fehlentscheidungen beim Spielekauf gab es 2013 nicht. Aber ich kauf auch nicht so viele Spiele. Meist bleib ich Spielen die mir Spass machen länger treu. Ja und Grund für meine Einschätzung, der Spielspass ist vollkommen weg.


----------

